# How much weight can an apartment balcony take?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I was talking to someone and they're interested in the fish and ediable goodness of aquaponics but they live in an apartment and they are allowed pets and have a large and small fish tank. They are thinking of doing an above ground wooden DIY pond on thier balcony taking up like 70-80% of the balcony space and putting the plants on top.

What they asked me and what I could not answer was how much weight can a balcony support? IIRC thier balcony guard is about hip level and that is about how high the tank they want to go to. Not sure of the full balcony sizing as I only see him from time to time. I think it's something like 4' x 8-10' on the ground spacing.

Not sure what gallon amount that tankage will be.

EDIT:

Holy crap..



> You provided measurements in inches:
> Width: 120" (304.8cm)
> Height: 48" (121.92cm)
> Depth: 48" (121.92cm)
> Your tank's volume is approximately 276,480.0 cubic inches or 1,196.9 U.S. gallons, which is approximately 4,655.9 liters.


http://www.firsttankguide.net/calculator.php

That's almost 10,000lbs ;;


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i dont know the answer, but i personally wouldn't risk it


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

It's probably against building regulations too... they should speak to the landlord first


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

That is alot of weight on a balcony and that aquaponic system will end up on group level lol


----------

